# whens it going to happen



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

with the twins pay role projeced over 90 million next yr. you would think they sign mauer soon or else whats the point?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I do not see how they cannot sign him, it's just a matter of time before it gets done ,I hope,he could win multiple batting titles before he's done, great player, I predict he will be signed before camp opens,,, :beer: ,,,


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Hopefully sooner than later... but it will get done.

On a side note we signed Jacque Jones again yesterday and he will be invited to Spring Training..... And Jason Pridie was claimed by the Mets off waviers so he is gone. Both bits of news insignificant IMO.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

What's the rush, he's signed thru this season. If he gets injured or slumps drastically his price will go down some. It certainly won't go up much more than it is now. If he won't take a discount for the Twins now he probably never will. He's only hurting himself by not signing a deal now. He's a great player, but I wouldn't bet the franchise on one player! Takes more to win a World Series then a one great player!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

9manfan said:


> I do not see how they cannot sign him, it's just a matter of time before it gets done ,I hope,he could win multiple batting titles before he's done, great player, I predict he will be signed before camp opens,,, :beer: ,,,


With 3 ......He has already won multiple batting titles.

I think the money has already been agreed to......just a matter of how many years and how it will be paid.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What's the rush? Though it doesn't have to happen today, the sooner the better, the distraction factor sets in if it goes on into the season plus it gives the evil yanks and Rsox an open window to throw their big money through, definately don't need them getting their noses into the picture what so ever. Like stated, I've also heard of a 10 year 20 mil./ per season but just rumor until it's signed obviously.


----------

